# http://www.ezleadcapture.com/member/jtte.htm



## thereisaerror (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.ezleadcapture.com/member/jtte.htm stole my money and now I'm maaaaaaaadddddddd!!!


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

thereisaerror said:


> http://www.ezleadcapture.com/member/jtte.htm stole my money and now I'm maaaaaaaadddddddd!!!


how could they possibly STEAL your money? you must have either sent them money or succumbed online with bank details, did you look at their terms and conditions beforehand? did you check them out thoroughly and request proof of their claims...


----------



## thereisaerror (Dec 20, 2006)

what terms and conditions? I paid for the kit and it get the money they claimed they would (I wanna be rich!  )..that's how they stole my money


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

thereisaerror said:


> what terms and conditions? I paid for the kit and it get the money they claimed they would (I wanna be rich!  )..that's how they stole my money


you should always look for the "terms and conditions" link on any site which asks for cash from you, how do you know they are kosher? do you actually know anyone who have also purchased from them and actually made any money?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

don't fall for those there all scams to start with


----------

